# still working on show in Oct.



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 26, 2018)



Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 3


----------



## B Rogers (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice job. Really like the cleavers and smaller boning type knives.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow! What a superb collection! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Sep 26, 2018)

You've been busy, they look awesome Pappy! Tony


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 27, 2018)

Boy, you've been busy Pappy!


----------



## SubVet10 (Sep 30, 2018)

What a variety! Good luck!!!


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 8, 2018)

That's a nice variety available, hopefully a good show for you!!!


----------

